# Afni Work at Home



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I just saw these folks are hiring and it appears to be a legitimate job but is only available in seven states so far: [email protected] | Afni Careers . It looks like it is taking customer service calls, but not sure. I hope this helps someone, I wish it was available here


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

My 3rd son worked at that company for a couple of years a few years back. He liked it, but found a better job. He didn't work at home, he went into a building where they each had a cubicle. He kind of acted like they were pushy to the people they spoke with on the phone though. He felt uncomfortable about it. But he needed the job, so he did what he did to make money. He did feel it was a decent job when he had it.


----------

